# Dreams & Insomnia



## chloe

I have insomnia periodically, this time its lasted for about a month. Last night I had a dream that I went to see some childhood friends, they were two brothers one was adopted and there mom was from a foriegn country. In my dream I was scared to go over there (I don't know why) but then Charlie Bass & Glockmail said they would go with me. Charlie Bass said he knew the foriegn lady and she did business with him. He said that they both shared a love of shoes. Glockmail knew the boys and wanted to see them too. But when I got there my sister the drunk was there and she started violently attacking me. My brother in law was telling me to curse her with the "sicilian curse" while my sister was choking me. I looked for help and Charlie Bass said he would help in a minute as soon as the foriegn lady paid up what she owed in shoes. Then Glockmail turned into a 10 year old boy and was playing with the childhood friends smiling at me, I started defending myself from my sister's grip around my throat and then I woke up. 

Does anyone do dream interpretation? Maybe I hang out at the board too much?


----------



## sky dancer

The only kind of dream interpretation I've ever done for myself or guided anyone else in is a gestalt therapy technique.

Essentially, you retell the dream in the present tense, as if it is happening now.  You let all the parts of the dream tell the dream in first person accounts.

The dream symbolism and imagery is all your mind's projection.  No one else can interpret it for you.


----------



## chloe

Thank you skydancer, I think I get the meaning of that dream now.....


----------



## GigiBowman

I keep dreaming of Gunny wearing a Kilt (and nothing else) and the Dillo appears and his ass crack is showing.....
Then Average Joe walks in, in an Elvis Suit

can anyone interpret this?


----------



## chloe

Gunny wearing a Kilt????


----------



## GigiBowman

chloe said:


> Gunny wearing a Kilt????



yeah  and you know what guys wear under their kilts lol


----------



## GigiBowman

ok, this is sorta what my dream looks like:


----------



## chloe

Ha Ha pretty funny!


----------



## Gunny

GigiBowman said:


> I keep dreaming of Gunny wearing a Kilt (and nothing else) and the Dillo appears and his ass crack is showing.....
> Then Average Joe walks in, in an Elvis Suit
> 
> can anyone interpret this?





GigiBowman said:


> yeah  and you know what guys wear under their kilts lol





GigiBowman said:


> ok, this is sorta what my dream looks like:



Gunny thinks he is insulted if you think I look as bad as any one of those chumps.


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> Gunny thinks he is insulted if you think I look as bad as any one of those chumps.



BASS ???  is that you  ?????


----------



## Dis

Hey..that #2 pic ain't so bad..


----------



## GigiBowman

Gunny said:


> Gunny thinks he is insulted if you think I look as bad as any one of those chumps.



ok, Gunny, Christmas is comming....kilt pic for gigi?


----------



## GigiBowman

Dis said:


> Hey..that #2 pic ain't so bad..



That #2 pic is HOT


----------



## AVG-JOE

GigiBowman said:


> I keep dreaming of Gunny wearing a Kilt (and nothing else) and the Dillo appears and his ass crack is showing.....
> Then Average Joe walks in, in an Elvis Suit
> 
> can anyone interpret this?



I think you fear your hero Gunny might be a cross dresser and Dillo is a plumber.  You also, understandably, have fantasy hots for Elvis...

-Joe


----------



## GigiBowman

AVG-JOE said:


> I think you fear your hero Gunny might be a cross dresser and Dillo is a plumber.  You also, understandably, have fantasy hots for Elvis...
> 
> -Joe



lol Joe, you have left me speechless for once


----------



## editec

let's consider the elements of the dream that your subconscious gave you to work with.

Shoes? 

Traveling (presumably wearing old shoes?) to a _new place_ to see _old friends_, but you're afraid to go there? 

Are you traveling back into your past in your old shoes? Sounds like. That or you are traveling into your future, but your nemesis is still there waiting for you.

You go anyway there anyway, but you go armed with _new_ friends who are interested in _new shoes._

You are attcked by your sister (who is your lifelong nemesis?)

Your _new_ friends fail to protect you (from you sister/past) because one's too interested in _new shoes_ and the other has become a YOUNG boy?

_hmmmm..._

_Old _shoes are what you bring with you into a _new_ life. 

New shoes are a new life.

You friends are interested in _new_ shoes, (hell they are new shoes!) but you aren't quite interested in those new shoes in this dream, are you?

_They're_ into new shoes (one even becomes a young boy) but you are still struggling with the _OLD SHOE_ which appears to the unresolved issues involving you and your sister and your past life. 

I think you're resolving the issues of your past, and shoes are the metaphorical link representing your past and your potential for your new life.

You past is trying to kill you, and your present isn't able to protect you _quite yet._

You want to move on, like your new friends who are interested in new shoes, and who somehow managed to recapture their youth (or got new shoes)

They get new shoes and even a new chance at a new life, and all you get is your past luring you back (with the promise of old friends) and when you get back there, your past (sister) trying (still?) to strangle you.

How's this work for you Chloe?

You're still trying to integrate your current life with your past life.

Your new life don't quite fit yet, (like new shoes often don't) but it appears a damned site better to you than those old shoes you want to leave behind.

You new life cannot fix your old life, just like new shoes cannot repair old ones...merely replace them.

Your new friends ARE new shoes, Chloe. You new life is a new pair of shoes.

Put 'em on, and walk a while in them.

They'll fit eventually....much like old shoes eventually do.


----------



## PoliticalChic

GigiBowman said:


> I keep dreaming of Gunny wearing a Kilt (and nothing else) and the Dillo appears and his ass crack is showing.....
> Then Average Joe walks in, in an Elvis Suit
> 
> can anyone interpret this?



I go with Sigmund Freud on this -- wish fulfillment.

What's the rest of the dream?


----------



## chloe

editec said:


> let's consider the elements of the dream that your subconscious gave you to work with.
> 
> Shoes?
> 
> Traveling (presumably wearing old shoes?) to a _new place_ to see _old friends_, but you're afraid to go there?
> 
> Are you traveling back into your past in your old shoes? Sounds like. That or you are traveling into your future, but your nemesis is still there waiting for you.
> 
> You go anyway there anyway, but you go armed with _new_ friends who are interested in _new shoes._
> 
> You are attcked by your sister (who is your lifelong nemesis?)
> 
> Your _new_ friends fail to protect you (from you sister/past) because one's too interested in _new shoes_ and the other has become a YOUNG boy?
> 
> _hmmmm..._
> 
> _Old _shoes are what you bring with you into a _new_ life.
> 
> New shoes are a new life.
> 
> You friends are interested in _new_ shoes, (hell they are new shoes!) but you aren't quite interested in those new shoes in this dream, are you?
> 
> _They're_ into new shoes (one even becomes a young boy) but you are still struggling with the _OLD SHOE_ which appears to the unresolved issues involving you and your sister and your past life.
> 
> I think you're resolving the issues of your past, and shoes are the metaphorical link representing your past and your potential for your new life.
> 
> You past is trying to kill you, and your present isn't able to protect you _quite yet._
> 
> You want to move on, like your new friends who are interested in new shoes, and who somehow managed to recapture their youth (or got new shoes)
> 
> They get new shoes and even a new chance at a new life, and all you get is your past luring you back (with the promise of old friends) and when you get back there, your past (sister) trying (still?) to strangle you.
> 
> How's this work for you Chloe?
> 
> You're still trying to integrate your current life with your past life.
> 
> Your new life don't quite fit yet, (like new shoes often don't) but it appears a damned site better to you than those old shoes you want to leave behind.
> 
> You new life cannot fix your old life, just like new shoes cannot repair old ones...merely replace them.
> 
> Your new friends ARE new shoes, Chloe. You new life is a new pair of shoes.
> 
> Put 'em on, and walk a while in them.
> 
> They'll fit eventually....much like old shoes eventually do.




what about my childhood friends I was visiting "the brothers" one was adopted and the other was a natural birth son......heh? I think Charlie Bass seemed more willing to help me from being strangled but he was owed money and the woman the childhood friends mother was going to pay him in "shoes", Glock was helpless because he turned into a smiling little boy and was unaware of the seriousness of my being strangled. I already get the rest of it, strangling could me inhibition from free speech.


----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> what about my childhood friends I was visiting "the brothers" one was adopted and the other was a natural birth son......heh? I think Charlie Bass seemed more willing to help me from being strangled but he was owed money and the woman the childhood friends mother was going to pay him in "shoes", Glock was helpless because he turned into a smiling little boy and was unaware of the seriousness of my being strangled. I already get the rest of it, strangling could me inhibition from free speech.



well--are you inhibiting your freedom of speech ?


----------



## chloe

dilloduck said:


> well--are you inhibiting your freedom of speech ?



I always do


----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> I always do



ahhhh to be polite or stay outta trouble ?


----------



## chloe

Polite and avoid arguements.....offfline people like me a lot and always want to get together with me, I appear easy going funny and I listen a lot to other peoples point of view. Sometimes I get into nightmarish situations because people think they know me and want to hang out, and Im a recluse Im very anti-social really, it has got me into big messes, if I don't go hang out I get a million calls and people try to invite themselves over, I even had one person from work follow me home and call me stating they just drove past my house....People violate my boundaries because I don't set them very conclusiveley to avoid fights.


----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> Polite and avoid arguements.....offfline people like me a lot and always want to get together with me, I appear easy going funny and I listen a lot to other peoples point of view. Sometimes I get into nightmarish situations because people think they know me and want to hang out, and Im a recluse Im very anti-social really, it has got me into big messes, if I don't go hang out I get a million calls and people try to invite themselves over, I even had one person from work follow me home and call me stating they just drove past my house....People violate my boundaries because I don't set them very conclusiveley to avoid fights.



guess your dream was a pretty good affirmation of how you feel then huh?


----------



## chloe

guess so.......


----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> guess so.......



ok---next dream. Chloe !


----------



## chloe

GigiBowman said:


> I keep dreaming of Gunny wearing a Kilt (and nothing else) and the Dillo appears and his ass crack is showing.....
> Then Average Joe walks in, in an Elvis Suit
> 
> can anyone interpret this?



Gigi has a crush on Gunny (and wants to peek under his skirt), she views Dillo as an "ass" or a " cracker" her paranoia thinks Elvis is also aka Avg Joe.....


----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> Gigi has a crush on Gunny (and wants to peek under his skirt), she views Dillo as an "ass" or a " cracker" her paranoia thinks Elvis is also aka Avg Joe.....



oh hell--that was easy---everyone thinks I'm an ass.


----------



## chloe

heh


----------



## AllieBaba

In reference to kilts, I can tell you exactly why men don't wear underwear with kilts...

My husband and I are both descended from Scots, and he participates (i.e., attends) the yearly Calendonia Days in his home town; to which, sometimes he wears a kilt. Okay, he's a Woody-Allenesque dork with thick glasses and thinning hair (he's a mensa dork..or at least they courted him but he told them to kiss off). He came up behind me after we were split and goosed me when I was standing with some friends. So as we were talking, I casually picked up the back of his kilt and tucked it into his waist band. For some time he walked around with his ass in his tighty whiteys showing.

It's one of the finest memories I have of our time together.


----------



## Care4all

GigiBowman said:


> I keep dreaming of Gunny wearing a Kilt (and nothing else) and the Dillo appears and his ass crack is showing.....
> Then Average Joe walks in, in an Elvis Suit
> 
> can anyone interpret this?



i'll try!  

based on what you said, coupled with the pictures associated with what you said, ALONG WITH your various avatars....

i'd say it is TIME for you to drag your hubby in to the bedroom, and leave no mercy!!!

you need a good lay my dear, is what your dream is telling you!   

  did i just say that?????  lol

care


----------



## sky dancer

chloe said:


> Thank you skydancer, I think I get the meaning of that dream now.....



It's usually evident rather quickly using that technique.  I'm happy you figured it out.

Do you have any interest in lucid dreaming?


----------



## GigiBowman

Care4all said:


> i'll try!
> 
> based on what you said, coupled with the pictures associated with what you said, ALONG WITH your various avatars....
> 
> i'd say it is TIME for you to drag your hubby in to the bedroom, and leave no mercy!!!
> 
> you need a good lay my dear, is what your dream is telling you!
> 
> did i just say that?????  lol
> 
> care



Actually my husband is one lucky guy because he always says yes, I never say no.....and I often make him wear a kilt lol (I even made him wear one when he married me 

Well last night there was no kilt but my eyes were closed, it was dark...and after looking at all those hot kilt pics.....well, you can just guess what-- who-- was on my mind 

 I'll never tell lol

Hey, if Jimmy Carter could be married and have lust in his old fart heart.....why can't a girl?

It was quite exciting to say the least lol

Here's the lucky bastid lol


----------



## Care4all

GigiBowman said:


> Actually my husband is one lucky guy because he always says yes, I never say no.....and I often make him wear a kilt lol (I even made him wear one when he married me
> 
> Well last night there was no kilt but my eyes were closed, it was dark...and after looking at all those hot kilt pics.....well, you can just guess what-- who-- was on my mind
> 
> I'll never tell lol
> 
> Hey, if Jimmy Carter could be married and have lust in his old fart heart.....why can't a girl?
> 
> It was quite exciting to say the least lol
> 
> Here's the lucky bastid lol



HAHAHAHAHA!  WELL!  Good for you gigi!!!!


----------



## Care4all

chloe said:


> Polite and avoid arguements.....offfline people like me a lot and always want to get together with me, I appear easy going funny and I listen a lot to other peoples point of view. Sometimes I get into nightmarish situations because people think they know me and want to hang out, and Im a recluse Im very anti-social really, it has got me into big messes, if I don't go hang out I get a million calls and people try to invite themselves over, I even had one person from work follow me home and call me stating they just drove past my house....People violate my boundaries because I don't set them very conclusiveley to avoid fights.



wow.  you obviously have done some self evaluation or soul searching, and seem to know yourself well....  i say BRAVO! to that!

care


----------



## AllieBaba

Ah, she must master the passive-aggressive thing.

Answer your door with a fright mask and machete...they'll stop bugging you.


----------



## random3434

GigiBowman said:


> Actually my husband is one lucky guy because he always says yes, I never say no.....and I often make him wear a kilt lol (I even made him wear one when he married me
> 
> Well last night there was no kilt but my eyes were closed, it was dark...and after looking at all those hot kilt pics.....well, you can just guess what-- who-- was on my mind
> 
> I'll never tell lol
> 
> Hey, if Jimmy Carter could be married and have lust in his old fart heart.....why can't a girl?
> 
> It was quite exciting to say the least lol
> 
> Here's the lucky bastid lol




He needs to go in the "Hot Man Thread!"  

I do have a soft spot for the Irish,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GigiBowman

Echo Zulu said:


> He needs to go in the "Hot Man Thread!"
> 
> I do have a soft spot for the Irish,,,,,,,,,,,,



What is hotter than a guy wearing a kilt with nothing under it.  Really. I can't think of anything....

now I'm all hot and sweaty again. Where are those pics from last night of Gunny, Dillo and Joe lol


----------



## chloe

Care4all said:


> wow.  you obviously have done some self evaluation or soul searching, and seem to know yourself well....  i say BRAVO! to that!
> 
> care



Thank you


----------



## chloe

sky dancer said:


> It's usually evident rather quickly using that technique.  I'm happy you figured it out.
> 
> Do you have any interest in lucid dreaming?



I've explored it a little bit.


----------



## Dis

GigiBowman said:


> What is hotter than a guy wearing a kilt with nothing under it.  Really. I can't think of anything....
> 
> now I'm all hot and sweaty again. Where are those pics from last night of Gunny, Dillo and Joe lol



Depends on the guy..  I know of *one* that would most likely be quite easy on the eyes in a kilt...


----------



## chloe

AllieBaba said:


> Ah, she must master the passive-aggressive thing.
> 
> Answer your door with a fright mask and machete...they'll stop bugging you.



It stopped


----------



## sky dancer

chloe said:


> I've explored it a little bit.



  That's great.  I'm not accomplished at it at all.  It just interests me some because I meditate.

You sound like a sweet person.   It is a good thing to learn how to establish boundaries.

I'm still working on that one.  I'm usually one extreme or another.


----------



## chloe

sky dancer said:


> That's great.  I'm not accomplished at it at all.  It just interests me some because I meditate.
> 
> You sound like a sweet person.   It is a good thing to learn how to establish boundaries.
> 
> I'm still working on that one.  I'm usually one extreme or another.



I'm not sweet, even people who know me at work wouldn't say that, especially the men, they might call me a Snooty bitch....but some of the younger guys get my sense of humor and the women I work with think Im really funny, but sweet...NO. Im polite....shrug...I try not to bounce in between extremes....but its a fine line eh?

I have never been able to meditate but I like Tai Chi (kind of a moving meditation) heh....


----------



## sky dancer

chloe said:


> I'm not sweet, even people who know me at work wouldn't say that, especially the men, they might call me a Snooty bitch....but some of the younger guys get my sense of humor and the women I work with think Im really funny, but sweet...NO. Im polite....shrug...I try not to bounce in between extremes....but its a fine line eh?
> 
> I have never been able to meditate but I like Tai Chi (kind of a moving meditation) heh....



OK.  I'm sure you know yourself better than I do.

I used to practice Tai Chi.  I still remember the form some.


----------



## chloe

HA....sigh.....next dreamer post your dream.


----------



## sky dancer

I wish I could remember more detail.  I was dreaming that I was at a Buddhist ceremony.  There was something about a boat and the river and the waters rising during the ceremony.  I woke up reciting mantra.

The dream was detailed and long.  

I'll see if I can do a better job with recording it next time.


----------



## chloe

Yeah I would want to know about the dream, but it sounds spiritual(buddhist), water (emotional cleansing) boat (travel or smooth sailing).....


----------



## Gunny

chloe said:


> what about my childhood friends I was visiting "the brothers" one was adopted and the other was a natural birth son......heh? I think Charlie Bass seemed more willing to help me from being strangled but he was owed money and the woman the childhood friends mother was going to pay him in "shoes", Glock was helpless because he turned into a smiling little boy and was unaware of the seriousness of my being strangled. I already get the rest of it, strangling could me inhibition from free speech.



You don't know glock very well, do you?  At 10 years old he packed a S&W Model 29 .44 Magnum with an 8" barrel in his book bag..


----------



## chloe

No, I don't know Glock at all, apparantly my subconsious mind thinks he's an innocent helpless little boy......


----------



## Dis

chloe said:


> No, I don't know Glock at all, apparantly my subconsious mind thinks he's an innocent helpless little boy......



Heh.

He IS kinda flighty like a girl.  Suddenly, I'm a "10" with eye makeup, but I used to be a "-67,352,658,782".


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet

good..


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet

thanx


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet

nice really


----------



## Richie90

I do have frequent dreams as well, but I don't remember what is it about. If you have insomnia, you should consult a doctor or read through some useful websites about it. I have recently come across this insomnia side effects website. You can refer to it. I hope it may help you in a way or another. Wishing you the very best.


----------

